
Announcing Terraform Cloud - chair6
https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/announcing-terraform-cloud
======
nodesocket
This new iteration adds source control integrations (GitHub, GitLab,
BitBucket), private module storage, and the ability to actually run plans and
applies in the web interface. Previously the free cloud version was
essentially just a read-only interface that was pretty worthless.

Does anybody know if Terraform Cloud can integrate with Vault? We use Vault
auto-provisioning to create dynamic short lived IAM users when running
Terraform commands.

